# Do you cry while reading LOTR?



## Talierin (Oct 16, 2001)

*Do You?*

It's so sad, and beautiful I have to have kleenex.........


----------



## Lantarion (Oct 17, 2001)

I don't actually cry, but sometimes, if there is an exhilerating scene, I might mutter "ooh, careful.." or "get him! get him!", while grabbing the chair arm real hard. 
Crying is quite a powerful show of emotion, and I only cried while reading the LotR during my second read, when I actually got the whole story (@ age 9), and when I read the Sil (@ age 13).


----------



## Telchar (Oct 17, 2001)

Depends on the mood i'm in.. I'f I'm feeling a bit sad I may shed some tears. I have the tendency to get very involved in the story, and that can, as Ponti said, result in some comments..


----------



## Uminya (Oct 17, 2001)

I have only 'cried' one time since I was whipped last  (about 6 years ago) and that was watching the Green Mile.

I think certain stories in Silm are sadder than LotR in general.


----------



## GaladrielQueen (Oct 17, 2001)

I'd cry when I give away three strands of my golden hair   jp

Galadriel


----------



## Talierin (Oct 17, 2001)

Something about when I read the lines about the horns of Rohan ringing in the mountains always makes me start weeping. That and when Eomer sees the Corsairs of Umbar's black ships coming up the Anduin and thinks all hope is lost until the standard of Gondor is unfurled and he knows it's Aragorn.


----------



## Macarion (Oct 18, 2001)

I won't deny it. I don't "cry", per sey, but tears do well up when Frodo, Bilbo, Gandalf and company depart, and Sam gets home.

--Macarion


----------



## Rosie Cotton (Oct 18, 2001)

I don't think I've ever cried while reading LOTR, but Tolkien shouldn't take it to personally, I'm not _that_ emotional a person. I don't think I've ever read a book that made me literally shed tears. Well up, yes, but not shed tears.


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Oct 18, 2001)

the faramir and eowyn scene makes me happy(i cry thinking about it)


----------



## Tulkas (Oct 18, 2001)

I don't cry when reading LOTR, but the end is kind of sad. And like Pontifex, I sometimes want to scream at charachers in the story.


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Oct 18, 2001)

that makes sense i wanted to kill gollum


----------



## Kementari (Oct 19, 2001)

The Field of Cormallon, Boromirs death, Gandalfs fall, The Houses of Healing [Merrys pack was there the whole time *weep*], Faramir and Eowyn, Sams choices, The very End of the book... I am such a wuss


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Oct 19, 2001)

ohhh,when gollum betrays sam and frodo. i start yelling really loud and uttering a death wish for gollum.


----------



## Melian (Oct 20, 2001)

Excuse me?
Kill ssssweat dear Gollum?I think that however nasty he is,the guy deserves very much of our respect!If it wasn't for him,Frodo might become the new Dark Lord!

And about weeping over the story-why,don't you know Tolkien never leaves his dearest fellows in trouble.I mean,he is very fond of Frodo,while it's obvious he dislikes Feanor and all his posterity,and this sometimes is rather objective...Anyway,how did you ever expect Frodo to die in such a silly way?Come on,don't cry,take it easy.


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Oct 20, 2001)

I know the whole betrayl was necesasry for getting into mordor and all, but at the spur of that moment i despised him than it wore off.


----------



## Aerin (Oct 20, 2001)

I have cried when reading LOTR, and the Hobbit. I haven't read the Silmarillion, so I don't know if I cry or not.  When Frodo leaves the Shire, I always want him to stay home and be safe. As my family can testify, I will get so wrapped up in The Lord of the Rings that I will start talking out loud.  In Tolkien's works, I can almost disappear as I'm reading. Once, my mom was repeatedly calling me for dinner as I was reading ROTK, and I looked up and said, "Sauron?"...


----------



## Thorondor (Oct 20, 2001)

Reading a book has never made me cry. It might have made me wistful though. . .


----------



## Beorn (Oct 20, 2001)

I've never cried whhliw reading a book...and the only movie I've cried for was The Green Mile...


----------



## Chippy (Oct 21, 2001)

i almost hated the book...when i read the bit about Frodo putting the ring on at mount doom and claiming it for himself..i read 2 more chaptors to see if they were alright..and than stop reading it for about 2 days or maybe even a day...cause that is not how stories is supposed to end... but i don't think that anymore


----------



## LOTRF (Oct 22, 2001)

I didn't cry per say I might have when they Frodo got captured. But I would get really mad and have to stop reading for a little bit in some parts. Other parts I would be so happy I would get up and yesssss or something liek that. I really get into the book.


----------



## Aerin (Oct 24, 2001)

I *blushes bright red* tend to get emotional and cry a lot. I watched Leelee Sobieski's Joan of Arc, and I was sobbing at the end. Most movies that are based on Shakespeare's Romeo and Juliet that I watch, I cry.


----------



## Eomer Dinmention (Oct 30, 2001)

I never cry but i always want to keep on reading it 
i get real excited when something happens 
like the way Aragon spoked to Eomer when they first met 
its exciting
I nearly cried when Theoden got killed by the dam Nazgul


----------



## Mount Doom (Nov 1, 2001)

I never cried when I read. Although I do have a tendancy to get tearing when seeing The Brave Little Toaster......


----------



## Hein (Nov 1, 2001)

I also don't actually cry but the story is breath taking many times. My deepst emotion while reading the books are when I'm completely lost in the story. I feel like I'm part of the fellowship and experience everything in real life. The only book that gives me that feeling and I LIKE IT


----------



## 9forMortalMen (Nov 28, 2001)

*Cry?*

I usually cry when Sam does something brave without thinking, merely because he loves Frodo. And at the end I'm happy for Aragorn.


----------



## JanitorofAngmar (Nov 29, 2001)

*Yeah I did.*

I cried when the Lord of the Nazgul was slain. Poor guy! He was just doing his job and these two people stab him from behind and kill his pet!

Actually - The real reason I cried when he was slain was because he owed me 4 months in back-pay! I don't suppose anyone found his wallet on the fields (my cheques were in it)? If so, please forward it to me at the following address:

Janitor of Angmar
1262 - Forodwaith Ave.
Carn Dum, Angmar
Middle Earth
TOL KIN

JoA


----------



## Gandalf White (Nov 29, 2001)

I'll admit it, I cried at the end when Frodo and the rest sail to the Havens.


----------



## Dagorlad (Nov 30, 2001)

Aerin, aren't you a girl? "Blushes bright right"? What for? I know men might because of that ridiculous notion we've developed in our society that men don't, or shouldn't, cry. But as part of that very same standard, women are supposedly allowed to cry for just about any reason.

Well, I've read it 6 times. Cried repeatedly every time. And I'd probably add 1 or 2 parts of the story to Kem's list of tear-jerking events. The book just about tears my heart out every time I read it, and afterwards I need a month to expell my wish that I could quit my job and move to M.E. Oh, and I'm a guy. I am a pathetic romantic who loves ballet, theater, dramatic books and movies, and classical music. Um... well, it's the truth.


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Dec 2, 2001)

I'll cry on certain scenes,such as

1)When faramir kisses eowyn
2)When Frodo is taken by Shelob
3)When the mouth of Sauron shows frodo's stuff at the gate
4)when Denthor tries to burn his son, faramir.
5) I'm positive i've cried many more scenes it's just slipped my mind.


----------



## The Dark Walker (Dec 4, 2001)

You all worry me very much, i know the characters hook into you but COME ON!


----------



## The Dark Walker (Dec 4, 2001)

Pretty much.
Film: maybe cry.
Book: never, ever, ever


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Dec 4, 2001)

How can you NOT cry in the book??? I mean a movie sure they give you an image to cry about, but in a book, a book is so much better because you give yourself your own image to cry about.


----------



## The Dark Walker (Dec 4, 2001)

O.k maybe i might be a little upset say when aragon turned into a pin cusion(the only guy in the fellowship with a streak of bad) but i've never actually cried.


----------



## Greymantle (Dec 4, 2001)

Um... which Lord of the Rings is this you're talking about, again?


----------



## Aerin (Dec 5, 2001)

Dagorlad, in response to your question.
Yes, I am a girl, but I detest crying. It always gives me a nasty headache, and my face turns red. I realize that it's a 'girly thing' to cry, and that's part of the reason why I hate crying. I used to pride myself on the fact that I never cried, but I can't say that anymore. You could almost say that I look upon crying as a sign of weakness, that if one cries, one can't keep one's emotions under control. Oh well, if I cry, I cry. I just don't like it, and even worse, I don't like admitting it. So there!

Ash, why can't Dagorlad like ballet? There is nothing wrong with enjoying watching a ballet. The artistry and precision and science that goes into ballet is really amazing.


----------



## The Dark Walker (Dec 5, 2001)

I meant Boromir not Aragon, i always get them mixed.
Ahywho crying over a book is something i never consider capable except for Entwives.


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Dec 5, 2001)

How can you mix up Boromir and Aragorn????
 
The story of the entwives is truly very depresssing, what happend them anyway???


----------



## Greymantle (Dec 5, 2001)

TDW: Why is this? Why do people have such a loathing and scorn for crying?

Tar... who knows! I still seem to remember an explicit passage stating that they were killed by Sauron, but no one seems to agree with me... and as I can't support my claims, I don't blame them! There's been a lot of speculation on this topic.


----------



## Courtney (Dec 5, 2001)

I started crying in the middle of English class when I got to the part where Sam thinks Frodo dies, and that he's all alone in Mordor.


----------



## The Dark Walker (Dec 6, 2001)

I get them mixed now because of the film, i always thought Sean Bean should be Aragon. Any way i don't like crying openly ,o.k cry because of a book, but you don't have to openly admit it.


----------



## Kanute (Dec 6, 2001)

I dont think i could ever get that emotional about a book to cry. Films such as "Its a Wonderful Life" seem to make you feel more for the characters because you can see and hear them and imagine what they must be going through, books, however gripping they may be, dont convey that kind of emotion. 
Maybe i just dont have as vivid an imagination as most people.


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Dec 7, 2001)

grey, sorry haven't gotten to the fourth one, i'm contented to see his power diminshed. I was taking Isteps when I read when faramir kissed eowyn, and about cried.


----------



## The Dark Walker (Dec 11, 2001)

I don't think emotion comes into it. Some people cry, others don't. 
And then it's the people who don't cry's job to mock those who do.

JUST BOOK: NO REAL PEOPLE/EVENTS/NADA

CLEAR ENOUGH?


----------



## YayGollum (Dec 11, 2001)

I only cried when I heard Gollum's history and when he died. Who cares about Frodo or elves or Sam or whoever? Aauuggh!! I must run and hide in the Gollum Fan Club once again. Not safe out here.


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Dec 11, 2001)

Sam had every right to too! Gollum or my favorite Stinker and Slinkier, was a messed up character with a highly twisted personality, Frodo was too light on Gollum I think, Sam was the best character, his loyalty was the greatest he thought none of himself and all of mister frodo. So Yaygollum shut up!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nimawae's hope (Dec 12, 2001)

Alright, back to the original subject. I never actually sobbed when I read The Lord of the Rings. However, tears were present on several occasions, and many times actually spilled over onto my face. Contrary to what some people say, I feel the emotions within a book very keenly, when the book is well written. So, yes, I have cried over LOTR.

Now leaving the subject again, I just have to ask. YayGollum, why on earth do you defend Gollum so vehemently? I can perhaps understand feeling sorry for him, but you seem to absolutely adore him. What's up with that?

Oh, yeah! By the way, what do you mean by calling SAM evil! Are you crazy or something?


----------



## Aerin (Dec 13, 2001)

*I know someone will probably me mad at me...*

*Following Tal's example*
Just because Yaygollum likes Gollum doesn't mean that she/he is wrong. Tolkien's characters are very complex, from Frodo and Gandalf, to Gollum. There are times when reading the books, I feel quite sorry for Gollum, and there are other times when I am ready to wring his neck! I feel the same way about Frodo. It depends on the situation the character is in, and how Tolkien wanted that character to react. The books would be deadly boring if all of the characters acted and spoke the same way. I have read books that were like that, and I almost fell asleep while reading them. Remember, there is no "right answer" when it comes to liking or disliking a character!

Tar, I realize that you have a constitutional right to express your opinion in a non-violent way, but that doesn't mean you need to force your thoughts and opinions in anyone's face..including Yaygollum's.


----------



## Greymantle (Dec 14, 2001)

Hmmm...Tal....
I agree with you very much about Gollum, but not about your attitude...
Whether or not he was under the Ring's influence, Gollum was a nasty, treacherous, murdering creature.
He was not a hero in the end. He bit off Frodo's finger and fell in the Crack of Doom. How is that any any way heroic?

Edit: I meant Tar, of course!


----------



## Deathknell (Dec 14, 2001)

*Getting weepy*

I was moved to tears at the end of ROTK...the imagery there, and the memory of everything the characters had had to go through to get to that point, just brought it out in me. No, I wasn't a quivering wreck...but it stirred a powerful feeling in me. Such a sense of finality...and sadness. 

I was also moved by the scene where Galadriel gives her gifts to the Fellowship. Powerful. And the triumphant return of, and subsequent death of Théoden; I get emotional there too.

What a profound gift of joy Tolkien left for us.


----------



## Ithrynluin (May 25, 2003)

Well, do you? 

I remember shedding a tear once or twice, especially at the Grey Havens scene. Everyone leaving, Sam standing on the grey shores of Middle Earth, all alone...a very poignant scene altogether.


----------



## Beleg (May 26, 2003)

Nah, no crying, no shedding of tears. Although I cried at the end of Narn and BOLT2, Fall of Gondolin, but that offcourse is another story. 

On second thoughts, I remember feeling pretty depressed after reading the Grey Heavens. Infact, I can recalled sniffing at the very last sentence of Book6.


----------



## Niniel (May 26, 2003)

I cry every time I read LOTR, even after reading it a dozen times at least (my fav parts that is). Especially at the Grey Havens, it's so sad and beautiful!


----------



## Celebthôl (May 26, 2003)

Never cryed, i hardly ever cry, didnt with the Green mile, or any other film, i just cant  any tips on this please?


----------



## Rhiannon (May 26, 2003)

I'm debating. I very rarely actually cry- physically sobbing, tear running down my face- over anything, books or movies. But I do 'emotionally cry', which is when emotion builds up in the chest and I have to stop reading and curl up in a little ball for a while and linger on whatever it is that's caused the emotion. And I do that whenever I read The Battle of Pelennor Fields or about Faramir and Eowyn (and at lots of other parts too, but primarily and most notably at those parts). 

It's possible that at some point I have physically cried over LOTR, but I can't remember ever doing it.


----------



## Elendil3119 (May 26, 2003)

Emotional crying -- that's a good description of it. I've never "burst into tears", but sometimes I get depressed at parts such as the death of Boromir and the Grey Havens.


----------



## 33Peregrin (May 26, 2003)

The first time I ever cried for LOTR was after I first finished it. I remember...... I read the books very loosely the first time, and slowly. It was good....... no matter how little attention I was paying to detail. The first time I finished it was on the 27 of January, I think. ( It was Super Bowl Sunday, of last year) I was about half way through ROTK and was determined to finish it that day. I stayed up half the night. When I finally finished it I was in a kind of shock. I felt like I did after I saw FOTR for the first time. I got up, and turned on Concerning Hobbits from the soundtrack. Then I started weeping very hard. Even remembering that time now makes me feel sad. It was so sad.

The second time I read it, I was surprised to see how much I had missed in my first reading. I cried at many things. Even when Gandalf falls, though he returns. The first time I read it I also accidently flipped the pages and read 'Frodo was dead.' I was devestated over that. I accidently read three words from the next part, and it had to be those! I had to find if Frodo was still alive, in order to finish the book. 
Anyways, there are other moments that make me feel sad, sometimes bringing tears if I am having a slightly down day. The treachery of Gollum is one. Also, whenever I read that Frodo is dead, I feel horrible! Then I pity Sam more than I have ever pitied anyone, being all alone without Frodo in one of the most horrible places. Also, when Frodo leaves the Fellowship, and only Sam figures out where his master would go, I am filled with a happy sad feeling. I sometimes start getting tears when Denethor treats Faramir so horribly. Faramir is one of my favorite people. That's about all I can think of right now, though I know there are more. I sometimes feel sad at Boromir's death.
The only time I can remember not crying during the Grey Havens was the last time I read it. This was probably because I was reading it in the dark, I couldn't make out the words. I was just determined to finish it on Super Bowl Sunday again, and finish it in my room on a Sunday afternoon when the sun shines in like I had done so many times before.
I am planning on reading LOTR again soon. In my swing Chair that hangs from the tree in my backyard. I will only read it there, and pay so close attention. I will read it like I do when I open it just read a passage. Thats when it feels the clearest to me. I won't feel half dead from being tired like I did during the school year. I have been itching to read LOTR again for ages, starting it again feels like a very big event to me. 
I can't wait. We just hung my chair today, but I probably won't start till next week.......


----------



## kohaku (May 26, 2003)

I cried at the end of LOTR the first time I read it. I don't anymore because I know what's coming, but I still feel sad at certain parts. I very rarely cry at books or movies, I can't even remember what books and movies I HAVE cried at, but I know there are a few others. I cried at the movie Titanic, mostly because I was watching it with my boyfriend, and I was just way too good at putting myself in that situation.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Jun 1, 2003)

No.I don't cry when I read LOTR.But when I think about the world in which all character live,about the world Tolkien created I become sad,because I want to part of it,but I know that is impossible.


----------



## Boromir (Jun 3, 2003)

No I never cried in all the books but I almost did at the end of the third book.


----------



## MacAddict (Jun 4, 2003)

I don't recall crying but I do remember being absolutly mesmerized at the Battle of Pelennor Fields.



~MacAddict


----------



## Anárion (Jun 5, 2003)

I dont think I ever cried during LotR...not in any of the books...
I did sort of...shed a tear or two in um, Where the Red Fern Grows...(maybe it was 9 or 10?)
Anyway, I always get depressed when I finish a good book, and like Gil-Galad stated, you want to be a part of that world, but it is impossible.
Im always sad when Thèoden (the accent is right isn't it?) dies, and when Denethor goes crazy and tries to burn Faramir, and when The Black Captain dies, kind of, and then Im always filled with a happiness when Éowyn and Faramir are talking and come on to each other 
Also, another sad part that I thought was sad and Im suprised no one mentioned, was that Sarumon had destroyed the Shire, and that the Hobbits had to band together and to get rid of him, and the wreckage of the aftermath

So I never really cried....just shocked a lot....


----------



## FrodoLives (Jun 26, 2003)

Yes, I did cry sometimes while reading LOTR, especially at the end at the Grey Havens That was so sad


----------



## Feanorian (Jun 27, 2003)

Yes I cried at the very end of the book. Half because of how sad the Grey Havens and Sam's ride back home alone and half because I was finished, but the next day I read the Sil for the first time.


----------



## Kelonus (Jun 27, 2003)

I dont cry when I read the book, but I get inspired by the work done in it. No other fantasy book is a match with The Hobbit and The Lord of The Rings. Its a huge book and its wonderful.


----------



## Kelonus (Jun 27, 2003)

Oh yeah just like Gil-Galad said, I also sometimes want to be a part of it. Just to be in the journey and the forests, mountains and all.


----------



## Manveru (Jun 27, 2003)

No more than while watching 'Braveheart' for the first time...


----------



## Aglarthalion (Jul 3, 2003)

While I have indeed become very sad while reading certain parts of the book, I've never cried while reading LotR.


----------



## Veramir (Jul 6, 2003)

Yea, i cried at the Grey Havens... Sob Sob!
~V~


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jul 6, 2003)

Ah... I came awful close to crying during:

-The Fields of Cormallen
-The Grey Havens
-The Death of the Witch-King 

No... not realyl that last one.. But I was real sad at those first two


----------



## hashberry (Jul 9, 2003)

*well....*

     
I had tears trickling down my face at the end of the two towers, when poor little Sammy is left alone to decide his fate.....

I don't know why though, because whenever I reread that scene, it never hits an emotional note with me. Maybe because I know what's gonna happen, or maybe I was just a lil depressive at the time!

I also cried in FOTR film when Boromir died, those noble goodbye speeches always get to me....


----------



## klugiglugus (Jul 13, 2003)

I didn't cry when I read the lord of the rings, I did however cry when I read the Hobbit but I was 6 years old at the time and that big Dragon is scary!


----------



## Popqueen62 (Jul 16, 2003)

*sometimes....*

I used to cry sometimes, when I finally understood the story. Which was the second time that I had read it. Or you know, when there was a very large fighting scene I'd yell "NO!" or "DIE! KILL HIM" when I was in a very emotional mood.


----------



## Roilya (Aug 30, 2003)

i cried at the end of lotr, and when i read the appendixes about aragorn and arwen.


----------



## Eledhwen (Aug 30, 2003)

I cry at the end of every reading of Lord of the Rings.

I also cried at the end of my second reading of Leaf by Niggle.


----------



## Annushka (Aug 30, 2003)

I don't sit there and cry, but I have tears on my eyes from time to time. Especially at the end And whenever hobbits do something heroic


----------



## Kelonus (Aug 30, 2003)

Well, I do get teary eyes because I wasn't apart of the movie and all. Its an awesome, great everything good to say movie! I would of been anybody to be in the movie. The Hobbit I wouldnt mind if a movie was being done.


----------



## Anárion (Aug 30, 2003)

My mom bought me TTT yesterday, and I watched it last night, and watching it made me think about Arwen and Aragorn and how Elrond is talking about how she'll die, (even though its not in the movie, its still sad because thats what happens in the end) and about how she'll walk alone in the forests of Lothlorien and buried there as well. *tear* So sad


----------



## Eliot (Aug 30, 2003)

No, I've never cried while reading LotR. I've gotten pretty close though. Usually at the Grey Havens, and then when Sam returns to Rosie. That's sad.  At times, you wish the story would keep going on forever.  

I never cried during the Hobbit, though I got really sad when Thorin, Fili, and Kili died. I was so depressed after that.  

The Silmarillion, I never actually cried, but my eyes got all teary in some parts.


----------



## Tinuvien21 (Sep 7, 2003)

I didn't cry while reading the book...but I ALMOST cried in the movie..when Haldir died because he was a way cool elf!(But not cooler than Legolas.)


----------



## Courtney (Sep 12, 2003)

I recently reread LOTR, but this time I didn't cry at the Shelob part. I actually read the appendices this time, and they are much more interesting than they sound (appendices seem like they'd be boring...). When I got to the part about how all the Fellowship of the Ring came to leave Middle Earth I did get a little teary-eyed.


----------



## Eliot (Sep 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Courtney _
> *I recently reread LOTR, but this time I didn't cry at the Shelob part. I actually read the appendices this time, and they are much more interesting than they sound (appendices seem like they'd be boring...). When I got to the part about how all the Fellowship of the Ring came to leave Middle Earth I did get a little teary-eyed. *



Ooohh...the appendices are pretty good. I really like them, mostly because I have a love for history. 

I've never read much about the languages or anything, only the historical parts.


----------



## Anárion (Sep 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Courtney _
> *I recently reread LOTR, but this time I didn't cry at the Shelob part. I actually read the appendices this time, and they are much more interesting than they sound (appendices seem like they'd be boring...). When I got to the part about how all the Fellowship of the Ring came to leave Middle Earth I did get a little teary-eyed.*



Ah, yes, I got a bit teary-eyed too when I read that. I thought it was very sad when Aragorn died, and Arwen in Lorien, and Pippen and Merry were buried like knights in Gondor and Rohan, and all the other people who died also. Another very sad part was when it said that the last to leave ME were Gimli and Legolas and they sailed down the mouths of the Anduin, never to be seen in that land again.



> _Originally posted by Tinuvien21 _
> *I didn't cry while reading the book...but I ALMOST cried in the movie..when Haldir died because he was a way cool elf!(But not cooler than Legolas.)*



eh, whats up with all the people and "loving Legolas"? Hes just another elf. I dont see a fan page for Elrond, or Thranduil, or any of those other elven people. Its because of the stinkin movie! Sure, hes cool, but not THAT cool. Please people, Legolas isnt that awesome.


----------



## Elka (Sep 19, 2003)

Well I saw the movie first, so I was tempted to read the books. I just finished reading FOTR and I was really sad when Gandalf fell in moria and when they found the tomb of "Balin son of Fundin"


----------



## Courtney (Sep 25, 2003)

Just wondering... Do you cry much when you read the Silmarillion? I think the entire book is pretty depressing (just because it is a whole bunch of nice stuff that all gets ruined... ), but I never actually cry...


----------



## Holdwine (Sep 26, 2003)

I teared up pretty bad when same that frodo was dead and my parents asked me what was wrong. I also teared up in the middle class when frodo left his friends in middle earth never to see them again it tears me up just thinking about it


----------



## Estella Bolger (Sep 26, 2003)

I cried yea. It's just because you become part of the characters lives.


----------



## Ingwë (Jul 4, 2005)

The Lord of the Ring is not the saddest book that I have ever read  The Silmarilion almost made me cry but LotR... it is sad at its end when Frodo and Gal and Gand left the Middle earth.
Hey, I voted 'No' but before the results were 49:49


----------



## Mooky87 (Jul 6, 2005)

I _always_ cry when I read the book. It is such a good book! I need a tissue too! I am a very emotional person though, so that could account for something! I voted yes and was very surprised that a little less than half actually cry when reading it!


----------



## ingolmo (Jul 7, 2005)

Gosh!  I didn't know that the people here are so emotional, I've never cried while reading a book. The only time I've cried in the past year was when...


----------



## Inderjit S (Jul 7, 2005)

The ending is terribly sad, but the Silmarillion is far sadder IMO.


----------



## Berserker (Jul 7, 2005)

I haven't cried til this day, but I sure feel a lot of different emotions when I read the books.

To me, reading LOTR is like enjoying fresh air on a hot boring day.
The whole saga means a lot to me, to the point that I ALWAYS carry one copy of one of the 5 books.


----------



## Ithil-Elen (Jul 11, 2005)

Sure. I cry while reading it, while watching the films, while reading good fanfiction of it. Pretty much anything to do with LotR makes me burst into tears.


----------



## Corvis (Dec 19, 2005)

I don't actually cry during it, but I do get pretty sad and choked up at the Grey Havens chapter. The movies I think affected me more than the books in that sense. 

**(Though if you want a book that will bring you to tears, read _A Day No Pigs Would Die_)**​


----------



## Balchoth (Dec 20, 2005)

The only time I cry is when my master Sauron is defeated. I also well up when Gothmog falls off the mountain.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Dec 20, 2005)

I've never cried at a book or movie.
So the answer to the question in a definitive _*no*_.


----------



## Starbrow (Jan 7, 2006)

I cry when I read the Grey Havens chapter. Althought The Silmarillion is more tragic, I don't cry when I read it. Perhaps because I'm not as emotionally tied to the characters, since I don't know them as well - the main characters only get a chapter, not whole books.

The book that really makes me cry is Stone Fox.


----------



## King Aragorn (Jan 10, 2006)

there are certain parts where I'll cry during it, but in all honesty, I haven't read LOTR in a while, although I need to.


----------



## Lilan (Nov 26, 2006)

Well, not really cry...but I come pretty close to it at certain scenes. Like, the whole "Siege of Gondor" chapter makes me awfully choked up. And scenes like Faramir carrying Frodo off to bed, or Sam watching him sleep, or Aragorn in the Houses of Healing.


----------



## Rick Flowers (Apr 18, 2007)

I definitely cried the first read. I can't imagine not after being so attached to the characters. 

Sometimes I will fancy getting emotional about it, because it's definitely worthy of emotion- but crying is a long shot these days.


----------



## Borromino (Apr 18, 2007)

Nearly crying at the end of the book when frodo sailed and sam stay there looking hi sfriend going away.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: Do You?*



Talierin said:


> It's so sad, and beautiful I have to have kleenex.........



After 40+ years at it, I have never shed a tear. That isn't to say I haven't been deeply moved at some level (in fact many), else why would I still be reading it? Over the years I go back again and again to repeat the experience, always wishing if only the world could be like The Shire or Bree...

Barley


----------



## Hobbit-GalRosie (Sep 12, 2010)

*random thread necromancy* Tolkien's works move me in a way few other things can, but I have never cried while reading them, however much I may have felt like it. The past decade-ish of my life that has been the case with nearly everything. Recently though I seem to have regained some of my previously lacking ability to cry at all, so perhaps the next time will be different. Shall be interesting to see, but the problem is I don't know if I'll get around to rereading them in the near future and perhaps it will have changed by the time I do.


----------



## Confusticated (Sep 12, 2010)

LOTR, Hobbit, Sil... I have wept at all.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Sep 13, 2010)

I don't cry, but there is a lot of charged emotion involved. I mean, the way TT was ended was really bad, because you know Frodo is alive but Sam can't get to him. The first time I read that, it was terrible, because I wasn't able to get my hands on RotK for another day or two. Then, at the end of RotK Frodo has left, and I could feel tears forming in the corners of my eyes, because Sam had gone through everything for Frodo and his love of the Shire, only for him to be left by his best friend because it hadn't been enough.

However, actually crying, I did not do so. Still haven't, although these emotions always well up inside me.


----------



## Eledhwen (Oct 6, 2010)

Noldor_returned said:


> ...the way TT was ended ... you know Frodo is alive but Sam can't get to him. The first time I read that, it was terrible, because I wasn't able to get my hands on RotK for another day or two.


I was the same... "Oh no!". Ran straight to the shelf and grabbed RoTK, only to find it started with the other side of the story. Talk about speed-reading! 

I cried at the end of the first three times I read The Lord of the Rings; but not at the film ending. It wasn't just Frodo who was leaving Middle-earth; the reader was about to leave too; and that was (to quote Sam Gamgee) "hard, cruel hard."


----------



## Sulimo (May 15, 2011)

_I never cried when reading it, but when I listened to the audiobook a tear came to my eye when Theoden fell and Eowyn avenged him. Also, oddly I felt myself go misty during the scouring of the Shire. I think it may have been because I was so proud of how much the hobbits had grown on their adventure. Especially Frodo. _


----------



## Prissy_Hobbit (May 15, 2011)

Yes. The only piece I cried at was when Frodo left to go to the Havens.
I also cried when I listened to Tolkiens son Christopher read that chapter out loud on a video on youtube.
Poor Frodo. It was a tear jerker of a story. Tolkien was hard on Frodo. :*(


----------



## Ásta (Feb 9, 2015)

Every time. And I still panic about Frodo dying.... I don't even know how many times I have read it and yet.... I still get worried... I think the book changes.


----------



## Matthew Bailey01 (Mar 22, 2015)

I do sometimes cry when I read the books.


I obviously take Middle-earth too seriously!


----------

